# GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?



## Der-Dom (20. Juli 2009)

*GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Hallo.
Die sommerlichen Temperaturen machen meinen Grafikkarten anscheinend doch ein wenig zu schaffen. Beim Besuch der LanFortress hatte ich nach einigem Betrieb von NFS:MW mit maximalen Einstellungen (inkl. AA auf Anschlag) doch tatsächlich nurnoch Artefakte auf dem Bildschirm 
Daraufhin wurde mir ein anderer Grafikkartenkühler empfohlen. Das Standard-Design ist offensichtlich nicht für 740MHz Core Takt ausgelegt

Damit komme ich dann zu meinem Problem: Die Platzverhältnisse. Für den mir empfohlenen Arctic Cooling Kühler habe ich definitiv keinen Platz. Da ich wie gesagt 2 GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI Verbund nutze ist der Platz zur Seite durch die SLI-Brücke schon ein wenig eingeschränkt. Dazu kommt erschwerend allerdings bei der unteren Karte der nahe Gehäuseboden und bei der oberen Karte der zwischen den Karten liegende Soundblaster (auf den mangels onboard Sound auch nicht verzichtet werden kann). Somit bleiben für die Grafikkühler sage und schreibe 5cm bis Gehäuseboden bzw. Soundkarte. Die SLI Brücke lässt geschätzte 2-3cm Überstand zu.

Somit komme ich zu folgenden Anforderungen:

-Hohe Kühlleistung
-Max. 5cm hoch (lieber flacher, damit auch noch Luft angesaugt werden kann)
-Max. 3cm Überstand
-Möglichst leise (Kühlleistung geht aber vor)
-Kompatibel zur GF8800GTS mit G92 Chip
-Möglichst günstig
-FALLS beleuchtet, dann blau oder grün


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

^^Ich nutzte die hier bei 88er GT im SLI und habe noch weniger Platz wie du ...blau beleuchtet

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Grafikkarten-Lüfter - Zalman VF1000-LED




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind nicht höher wie eine Zwei Slot Karte


----------



## Der-Dom (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Danke für den Tipp. Wie ist die Kühlleistung so? Und die Lautstärke? 
Ich habe auch mal ein wenig gesucht und bin dabei auf den Scythe Musashi gestoßen. Der soll noch bessere Kühlleistungen haben als der Zalman. Hat den schonmal jemand auf einer 8800GTS mit G92 Chip verbaut? Oder eigentlich noch besser auf einer 9800GTX? (aufgrund der Taktraten) 
Der würde von der Höhe her ja auch passen. Laut Test mit einer GF8800GTS (G80) war er 28cm von Slotblende bis Kühlerende lang. Das würde gerade in mein Gehäuse passen. Wie sind die Maße bei einer G92 Karte? Und wie kompliziert ist der Einbau? Wäre nämlich mein erster Grafikkarten Kühlerwechsel (einmal muss man eben anfangen)


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

^^die Lüfter kann man über einen poti regeln bei kleinster Drehzahl sind sie lautlos....und die Leistung...schau mal auf meine sig mit den beiden Karten halte ich den WR im 3Dmark 06 bei 88er GT 1024mb 

Bei den Musashi mußt du die Kühllamellen verbiegen um die SLI Brücke da durchzustecken (Seit den 182er Treibern braucht man aber nicht mehr zwingend die Brücke für SLI...geht auch ohne mit geringen Leistungsverlust)


----------



## Der-Dom (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Das klingt gut, wenn der Kühler dann nicht zu lang ist, dann ist das wohl meiner (bzw zweimal meiner) 
Wie lang ist der Kühler denn in etwa? Am besten von Chipmitte aus gemessen, da das Grafikkartenunabhängig ist. Dann weiß ich nämlich auch, ob er passt 
Edit: Ich habe den Musashi gerade für 26,90 gesehen. Der wird mir immer sympathischer


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Ich glaube dann sind es 8cm (gesammt 16cm) 

Hier ist noch ein Bild von meiner 8800GTS-512 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der-Dom (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Gut, von den Maßen her ist er echt winzig. Da kann der Musashi nicht mithalten 
Sind da eigentlich alle benötigten Kühlkörper mit bei? Ich habe gelesen, man muss sie für rund 20€ extra dazukaufen.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Abmessungen (BxHxT) Lüfter 80 mm x 15 mm x 80 mmGesamt 80 mm x 30 mm x 160 mm
Von der mitte aus zu jeder seite 80mm..insgesamt 100 breit und steht montiert nur 10 mm an der Seite über ....nur die Headpipes


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*



Der-Dom schrieb:


> Sind da eigentlich alle benötigten Kühlkörper mit bei? Ich habe gelesen, man muss sie für rund 20€ extra dazukaufen.



Ja, aber nur die VRAM-Kühlkörper (ich glaube es waren 8)!
Der extra Kühlkörper war damals für die GF 8800GTS mit 640MB


----------



## Der-Dom (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Ich habe mir gerade anhand eines Bildes die Maße des Musashi ausgerechnet. Der würde tatsächlich ziemlich genau in mein Gehäuse passen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Kühler? Wie sieht es mit der Montage auf der 8800GTS-512 aus?
Ich habe nämlich noch ein paar Tests durchgelesen. Der Musashi soll zum einen leiser sein als der Zalman, zum anderen ist er auch noch leistungsfähiger und hat wesentlich besseres Zubehör.
Es ist nicht so, dass der Zalman mir nicht gefällt, aber preislich liegt der Musashi eben doch ein wenig niedriger. Und zudem spricht die Lautstärke sehr für ihn (36,9dBA bei 100%, der Zalman liegt bei 46,7dBA, ist also DOPPELT so laut, da +10dB = Verdoppelung des Lautstärkepegels bedeutet).


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Wie kommst du auf die 46 ?

Geräuschentwicklung 18 dB(A) - 28 dB(A)
Lüfterdrehzahl 1400 U/min - 2800 U/min


Den Angaben zufolge ist der Zalmann wesentlich leiser


----------



## mAlkAv (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Wie wäre es mit dem Arctic Cooling TwinTurbo? Der kostet nur 20€ und ist sehr leistungsfähig. Oder den Accelero S1, der könnte jedoch wegen seiner Breite Probleme bereiten, owbohl er nochmal günstiger ist und genauso gut kühlt.
Die kleinen Kühlkörper(Speicher + Spawa) von AC passen zudem auch besser auf die Karte als nur die Zalman RHS1.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a302762.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a320798.html


----------



## Der-Dom (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: GF 8800GTS-512 im SLI - Welche Kühler?*

Die 46 habe ich aus folgendem Test:
Test: Scythe Musashi Grafikkartenkühler (Seite 4) - 06.09.2008 - ComputerBase
Das sind logischerweise keine Herstellerangaben sondern reelle Werte eines Messgerätes im kompletten System 
Zum Arctic Cooling:
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein passiver Kühler wirklich ausreichen würde. Der Twin Turbo ist jedoch zu hoch, was ich aber ganz am Anfang bereits erwähnt habe  Er misst nämlich 54mm, was bei 5cm Platz doch zu viel ist.


----------

